# Cruze Land



## Barefeet (Jan 1, 2014)

How many Cruze in your area?
It's so good to be home. We just came back from Martha's Vineyard. My wife noticed there are almost no Cruze there. We only saw two in four days. We drove back on the Mass Pike and we did not see another Cruze until we got on the NY thruway. When we got to Rochester they were everywhere. I stopped at Bill Grey's restaurant and parked next to two Cruze. It must be because we have such great dealers here. Good to be home


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

Around Easter I was visiting Omaha,NE driving around the city all weekend, and saw maybe 5 tops, which I thought was kind of odd. 

Just running around the suburb I live in, I see probably 5 different ones a _day_ at least. Sometimes more. There's an apartment down the street that used to have a blue one sitting there, and now there's a red one sitting beside it haha. There's a few different business parking lots around here where I often see multiple Cruzes parked together. They're like a plague


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

Here in Northeast Ohio 4/10 cars on the road are cruze.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Very, very few here.

Thought there are now 3 others in my complex, I don't see them on the road too terribly often. They are gaining in popularity though. 

For some odd reason, I see tons of the little buggers every time I visit the beaches in VA or NC. I have no idea why.


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

Quite a few in eastern PA.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I don't always pay attention to where... but I see them everywhere I go it seems. I've only seen one other diesel on the road though, and oddly enough, in my hometown.


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

jblackburn said:


> For some odd reason, I see tons of the little buggers every time I visit the beaches in VA or NC. I have no idea why.


I wonder if they're rentals?



 Sent with iLove


----------



## GeoHawk (Jan 24, 2014)

My small town (about 5,700) actually has quite a few Cruzen running around it. There's probably at least a dozen I see daily during the week. It helps that we have a used car dealer that must buy a bunch of Cruze program cars at auction and resells them here. He goes through them quickly.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I may sound like I'm exaggerating, but every other car on the road is a cruze here. I just went and bought a pizza 12 miles away for lunch, seen 14 cruze on my drive. 

My girlfriend and I if we ever are sitting parked will play the "how many cruze did you see game". typically there is at least 1 a minute on a main street/hwy.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Way too many down here. In fact a rented one almost Hit me yesterday. 

--Posting this from my toaster--


----------



## ct xr rider (Jul 15, 2014)

I see quite a few roaming the roads of NW Connecticut, maybe I never noticed them before, but now that I have one, I see them all the time
it is Chevrolet's best selling car (that's what I've been told)


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> Very, very few here.


 Agreed - where I am at very few too. More than in the past, but the Germans (Audi, BMW and MB) have way more representation then do Cruzen where I live.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Used to be I might see one or two a week on the roads. Now I see several each day.


----------



## Luigi (Jun 16, 2013)

I own one, my ex wife owns one, a good friend from school owns one, and a girl I work with just got rid of hers. On top of that I see many many of them, mostly LT's though. Only ever seen 1 other diesel around here.


----------



## MamaCruze (Apr 12, 2014)

i see a lot but it's almost always women driving, never see cute guys driving :signlol:


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

MamaCruze said:


> i see a lot but it's almost always women driving, never see cute guys driving :signlol:


Lol that's what I see here. Soo many Cruze here, the person I'm currently talking to has one. I would so do a picture of the 2 but I don't want it to look like I'm only there for her car. 

When I drive past Lordstown there is at least 15 of them buzzing around me. 

Most is see is LS and a few 1LT. ECO and 2LT are rare and LTZ RS are even rarer. Diesel? They make those?

Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## tcruze94 (Jul 4, 2014)

I see cruze around everyplace I look! I seem to be the only one with a diesel though. People look at me funny when they hear the turbo diesel under the hood.... 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

All older people 40+ around where I live


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

Ha! Yeah where are all the hot men with similar taste in cars? C'mon.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Jukebox Juliet said:


> Ha! Yeah where are all the hot men with similar taste in cars? C'mon.


St. Louis has a ton but none of these people seem like car lovers. It's not like I stare at my car a couple hours a day or anything 


Courtesy of Wikipedia


----------



## Soopah_Troopah (May 18, 2014)

Nw ohio is crawling with cruzes, but mostly older people driving them it seems, and i mean like 60 and up


----------



## Luigi (Jun 16, 2013)

Jukebox Juliet said:


> Ha! Yeah where are all the hot men with similar taste in cars? C'mon.


Right here ;-) 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I'm Canadian. Automatically makes me a hot guy


----------



## VtTD (Nov 5, 2013)

There are quite a few here, but it seems like Subaru, Toyota and Honda all make much more popular cars around here. Have only seen one other diesel from the rear view mirror.. I noticed the small grill opening on the front of one behind me in the Spring.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

seen 3 other diesels in the 13 months I`ve had mine an one was Tomko`s in lordstown for the tour, lot of gasers around here.


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

Near Montreal fuel defies gravity prices always going up and never goes down lol, so I saw about 10 diesels since I have mine but hundreds of gasers.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

Plenty of them here in NE IL and SE WI (mostly gassers though). In almost a year of diesel ownership, I've only seen 3 other CTDs in the wild. One in Madison, WI. One in Milwaukee, WI and the last one being in Newville, WI (yesterday when I was filling up).


----------

